# H&H hunting photo gallery



## HHO admin (9 October 2009)

Horse & Hound has launched a new online gallery of hunting photos which will be updated throughout the 2009/2010 season with pictures from H&H photographers. 

Our first gallery is autumn hunting with the Fernie.

Go to www.horseandhound.co.uk/huntingpics


----------



## k9h (20 January 2010)

Why as there been no hunting directory in H&amp;H yet? 

Seeing as there is no Bailey's now???

Will there be one?


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 January 2010)

Because its not eventing so they are not interested anymore! :smirk:


----------



## Springback (21 January 2010)

Ah but there is now a Baily's online too!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 January 2010)

i subscribed to this new online Bailys late last year,the £12, and still they keep asking me for the subscription!!  i've spent a fortune in the last few years on the directories, is this online going to work i wonder- have emailed them, again, today.


----------



## HHO admin (21 January 2010)

We are not publishing a hunting directory in the magazine this year, but we have a free to access directory of hunts and businesses offering hunt services such as hirelings and hunting holidays at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/huntingdirectory or click on the hunting directory link on the right hand side of the H&amp;H homepage under Users' Centre.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 January 2010)

that wasn't my point-i was saying about my sub to Bailys, when do i benefit from that?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 January 2010)

also, i was referring to the Bailys directories, not the HandH  hunting directories.


----------



## HHO admin (22 January 2010)

My post was a quick reply to k9h's question of whether we are going to publish a hunting directory in the magazine this year.

HHO Admin


----------



## k9h (25 January 2010)

Thank you for your reply Admin.

Am sorry to say that I am dissapointed in the answer that there will not be one printed.


----------



## oakash (30 March 2010)

Quite right, K9H; whatever has happened to H &H? Next, I guess they will drop any mention of Hunting! Comes of being based within a liberal-elite environment, I suppose  -  out of touch with the real countryside.


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

I could be wrong, I'm quite new to hunting, but is there not a hunting directory printed on page 73 of this weeks H & H?







Or is this an old thread?


----------



## Judgemental (27 January 2011)

H & H 20 January 2011 Page 3 pictures 1 & 2.

Frankly I felt they were extremely undignified and set a poor image, especially for younger readers.

I don't think a master of all people should be seen sitting on his horse swigging port directly from the bottle.

As for the 'other' picture number 1 - yes we all have to pay calls of nature, but to include a photograph in the H & H is wholly unacceptable.

Hopefully the Chairman, a man of impeccable credentials will give some sage advice that such images do nothing for the credibility of hunting.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 January 2011)

Oh come on JM in the photo of the grey you dont see anyone,and as for the port swilling business i doubt anyone took any notice- i certainly didn't. This is 2011 so chill out a bit JM-


----------



## CharlesJames (28 March 2011)

When will the photos of the Beaufort at Sopworth be up on the H&H site?


----------



## kolbywhite28 (5 September 2011)

Thank you for that Gallery  I like it. I wish i could be in similar event sometime!


----------



## rucky (30 November 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/galleries/v/Hunting/

Click to expand...

I would say that this is a good resources and also good to reminisce as well!


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

Well i think it's still they keep asking me for the subscription!! i've spent a fortune in the last few years on the directories, is this online going to work i wonder- have emailed them, again.


----------



## chinamhc (14 April 2012)

If there anyone who use the hunting camera for animal trail?


----------

